# inside outside?



## afromage5000 (Jul 15, 2006)

would vegging inside for like 8 weeks, starting flower and then moving outside work? Im using bag seeds btw so im not too hopeful on quality i just want to see if i can get anything and a little practice before my first bigger grow


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2006)

Flowering is controlled by the length of hours in darkness. Since in the N hemisphere, we passed the solstice about 3 weeks ago, outdoor plants are going into the flowering stage now, as the hours progressively gett shorter.
  Depending on where you are located, in 8 weeks, frost and cold weather could be a deciding factor. Once flowering is initiated, you're looking at another 8 weeks(minimum) to maturity. That puts you at around the last week of November.


----------



## afromage5000 (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah i guess its too late for this season.


----------

